# Ever heard of NIS?



## Bintheredunthat (6 Oct 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has ever heard this term "NIS".  It was in a lesson plan someone came across today.  Thinking it _may_ simply be a typo.  But who knows?

Pat on the back to whoever can hit me up with an answer.  References would help too.

Don't everyone refer me to the CF Abbreviations all at once now.  ;D

Bin


----------



## Shilly (6 Oct 2005)

Binthere;

 NIS = net identification sign (im sure thats why you in C&E section)
 NIS also means
 National Investigation Service
 NATO Identification System

 Hope this helps


----------



## Bintheredunthat (8 Oct 2005)

Yeah I was looking for the first one (Signals Context).

As to what exaclty it means   ???

Bin


----------



## Shilly (11 Oct 2005)

Sorry thought you just wanted the long form.
 An NIS is a daily changing two-letter call sign used to identify the formation net


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2005)

And the Three Letter Identifier is ?


----------



## Radop (12 Oct 2005)

NIS is ussually 4 alpha numerics that are abreviated left or right.  It is ussually an HF net and is for daily changing call signs on a bde or div net.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (12 Oct 2005)

That's embarrassing.  Am I the only one who finds that with all the new information getting pushed into their head a little bit of the basics seem to seep out every now and then?  I hope not.

I so remember this term now.  Jeeze.  What next?  I'll forget my svc number??   

I guess though that with all the terms and abbreviations that have been introduced within the past 5-10 years, it's understandable.  But still............. :-[

Bin


----------



## Funkmeister (18 Oct 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> NIS is ussually 4 alpha numerics that are abreviated left or right.  It is ussually an HF net and is for daily changing call signs on a bde or div net.



You're thinking of the net call sign. The NIS is a three letter alphabetical code that identifies a particular net.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Oct 2005)

(Tried answering last night when the system went down.)

Jeese Guys!

As was stated above - Reply # 3  by Shilly

Right out of ACP 125 


> *402. NET IDENTIFICATION SIGN*
> 
> 1.     All nets require a means of identification.  Formation nets are assigned a net call sign which achieves this purpose.  Units are assigned a daily changing two-letter Net Identification Sign (NIS).  As call signs within units are unique, all nets within a unit will use the unit NIS.



Let's not confuse Net Identification Signs with Address Groups or other Call Signs.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Oct 2005)

So maybe instead of changing the Forum Title from "Communications & Electronics", we should change it to "Communications & Other Trades That Can Answer Signals Questions" ;D ;D


----------



## Bintheredunthat (21 Oct 2005)

Uhhhhh...............funkmeister........are you talking about a Net ID??  I've never heard of any "3 letter alphabetical code that id's a particular net.  Examples?????  

Come on bro.  When you come into a C&E thread, at least make sure you know what you are talking about before making your remarks.  You didn't provide any info on what the letters stood for, you gave a vague guess as to what they meant, you said someone else's answer was wrong (you were wrong), and you provided no reference.  That's 4 strikes.

For shame.  

Sorry if this seems ignorant, I just think people should think before they left click "Post".

Thanks to the rest for the info once again.

Bin


----------



## Funkmeister (27 Nov 2005)

Bintheredunthat said:
			
		

> Uhhhhh...............funkmeister........are you talking about a Net ID??  I've never heard of any "3 letter alphabetical code that id's a particular net.  Examples?????
> 
> Come on bro.  When you come into a C&E thread, at least make sure you know what you are talking about before making your remarks.  You didn't provide any info on what the letters stood for, you gave a vague guess as to what they meant, you said someone else's answer was wrong (you were wrong), and you provided no reference.  That's 4 strikes.
> 
> ...



Sorry...I admit...my bad. And yes, I got the NIS mixed up with an address group. And to think I actually had a copy of ACP 125(F) open on screen. I don't know what I was thinking of. Don't worry, tho', I won't post here again.


----------

